# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Джапа на чётках туласи

## Алия@

Харе Кришна! Я прочитала что после каждого круга нужно повторять панчу-таттву мантру .
Её надо повторять на бусине Кришны ,или на следующей бусине после бусины Кришны?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Харе Кришна! Я прочитала что после каждого круга нужно повторять панчу-таттву мантру .
> Её надо повторять на бусине Кришны ,или на следующей бусине после бусины Кришны?


По традиции на бусине Кришны мантра не повторяется. Поэтому, развернувшись в противоположную сторону, повторите Панча-таттва маха-мантру перед следующим кругом, то есть по существу на первой же бусине, на которой потом надо не забыть прочитать и первую Харе-Кришна маха-мантру из следующего круга.

----------


## Алия@

Спасибо за ответ

----------

